# 5 men died comunting-Dec 06



## vctree (Dec 12, 2006)

late last week 5 men were going to work at 6 am and were hit by a drunk driver. all 5 men were killed.
this is a reminder that we don't just nwork in the most dangerous job, we are constantly surounded by dangerous situations.
these men worked for one of our california branches. they were going to work to provide for there families. their families will never see them again. they died doing what respectible people do, PROVIDE. a drunk took them away from their families.
4 of the men were related, imagine the emotions those families are going to go through.
it is the silly season, people push the limits. go slow and stay safe. you are all very important people.
i am not religious, but god bless those men and there families.


----------



## LightningLoader (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that. This could happen to any of us on any day.


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 12, 2006)

vctree said:


> late last week 5 men were going to work at 6 am and were hit by a drunk driver. all 5 men were killed.
> this is a reminder that we don't just nwork in the most dangerous job, we are constantly surounded by dangerous situations.
> these men worked for one of our california branches. they were going to work to provide for there families. their families will never see them again. they died doing what respectible people do, PROVIDE. a drunk took them away from their families.
> 4 of the men were related, imagine the emotions those families are going to go through.
> ...



You have got some religion if you believe in GOD, I know I will say a prayer for those families..


----------



## Soul Assassin (Dec 16, 2006)

I often mention to people who think that tree trimming is suicidal, that driving to work can be just as dangerous. Sorry to hear that story.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 17, 2006)

It's a shame you know, our industry is one of the most dangerous and to think they were killed on the way to work, if anything. It shows that it was their time to go. Right before Christmas, my condolences to their families.


----------



## adkranger (Dec 17, 2006)

This is a growing trend everwhere and very, very sad. We think about safety all day on the jobsite, working with dangerous equipment, in hazardous situations and you think you're safely on your way home..... Wildland fire fighting is another dangerous occupation and do you know what one of the leading causes of fatalities has been over the last decade?? You got it, vehicle accidents. Sad, very sad. Especially this time of year. My heart goes out to those families.:angel: Take care all, keep your eyes open at all times and your head on a swivel.


----------



## Manco (Dec 18, 2006)

I witnessed a motorcycle accident after finishing up this afternoon. Older man and woman turning onto a side-road off a main highway and for whatever reason, halfway through the turn he gunned the throttle and ran into a metal sign post( like a speed limit sign), not twenty feet from where I was stopped at a stop sign. Still unbelievable how fast the theme of the day went from, "this has been a good day" to" what the heck did he do that for?" The woman went over the mans back and hit the sign and went unconscious and the guy was pinned under the bike. A UPS guy that stopped to help said he thought they might have been drinking. Life is really short. I don't take my days for granted .


----------



## Ekka (Dec 19, 2006)

Lots of cops out now and they block the road and set up booze traps ... starting at 9am-ish to catch the heavy drinkers from the night before.

Remember, it takes 1 hour to get rid of 0.01 of booze.

A heavily pissed bloke would be around the 0.15 upwards range so in effect it would take him 15 hours before he could drive a truck here. Truck drivers must be ZERO, car drivers 0.05

A tipsy person would be around 0.1 so again if you were up till 2am drinking and drive a truck you cant go to work till 12noon.

Poor buggers were all taken out ... that's a shame and sorry to here ... condolences for the families who will suffer for such a loss of so many related people.


----------



## treemendous (Jan 7, 2007)

Take a look at Time magazine December '06 titled why we worry about the wrong things. All about the perception of risk. 1/3 as many people again died in December after 9/11 in driving fatalities because people stopped flying. It's so true this is a dangerous profession, but so is truck driving.


----------



## Brush Hog (Jan 15, 2007)

This happened in CT over the weekend. They weren't going to work but a drunk driver(20 yr old) got on the highway wrong way and crashed into another vehicle and it burst into flames. The occupants were burned to badly to identify on scene. Very tragic


----------



## Jumper (Jan 15, 2007)

Happens everywhere unfortunately. Worst story here in recent weeks was a family of five going on their first vacation in years, to Florida. A 23 year old drunk going the wrong way on the interstate at Bedford, PA at 0300 hrs ran head on into them and killed three. I hope the guy gets a long, long jail term.


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 18, 2007)

The thing that makes me so mad about drunk drivers involved in accidents, is that they are hardly ever hurt beyond a few scratches and maybe a broken bone or two.... It hardly ever works out theat way for the other party- parties.... That realy burns my :censored: .........


----------



## mga (Jan 19, 2007)

Davey Dog said:


> The thing that makes me so mad about drunk drivers involved in accidents, is that they are hardly ever hurt beyond a few scratches and maybe a broken bone or two.... It hardly ever works out theat way for the other party- parties.... That realy burns my :censored: .........



true, but this is one crime that when you kill someone, chances are you'll get a lighter sentence. a couple of years back, locally, some young kid ran a stop sign and killed the woman in the other car, leaving her disabled daughter all alone. this was his second offense for the same thing. the judge gave him _up __to_ 1 year in jail. probably because of the fact that his father was a rich builder in the area.

it's not worth it. americans killing more americans than our enemies do....go figure.


----------

